# Zinc Deficiency



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I think we *may* have found the reason why Shiloh is so friggin' itchy all the time. Jon came across this randomly and it sparked a thought. Just thought I would share it with you all, just in case you have any itchy dogs and can't figure out the problem. The article says that the northern breeds are most affected by this, but it could be and issue with other breeds out there! Food for thought :biggrin:

Zinc Requirements & Deficiencies in Dogs


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I found other sources as well. That's just the one I happened to grab really quick to show Natalie... I hope this is the root of her issue.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Does she have that weird, scaly nose? 

Red meat is pretty high in zinc. 

MOAR BEEF!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

She is just CONSTANTLY itchy. We've always assumed it was behavioral because nothing we changed in her diet helped.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

No, but she itches all the time. And I mean ALL THE TIME! She gets random hotspots all the time too...


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Poor girl.

The few cases of zinc deficiency we've seen, the dog always had that scaly nose issue.

Are you going to try to up her zinc intake? I am curious to see if it helps!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Yep, gonna give her Zinc for a couple of weeks to see if it helps


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We are going to see how it goes. She doesn't get a whole lot of beef in her diet, once a week maybe. Hopefully this is the root of the issue because I really don't know what else it could be. We have tried all kinds of things...cutting certain protein sources out, adding more omega's etc. Wish us luck :wink:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Good luck!
I am curious to see what will help.

I believe that shellfish has lots of zinc too.
Yeah, that's affordable.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I was aware that the nordic breeds are susceptible to zinc deficiency. Spooky, Aspen has a "snow nose" or a partly pink nose, is that what you mean by a scaly nose? Danemama08 and jdatwood, definitely let us know how Shiloh does! :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I find this very very interesting. Grissom is moderately itchy. Nothing that raises much concern, he just itches every now and then when the others never do. Never has flakey skin or anything though. 
I admit his diet doesn't have as much red meat in it as i'd like. beef one meal a week, pork two meals a week, and lamb or goat for one meal. (i feed twice per day) I'm looking into the price of buying a tag and letting a hunter do the hunting so hopefully I'll get my hands on some game meat. 
Maybe I'll up his pork and see if I notice any difference. Is this a logical way to go about it? (not gonan lie, I didn't read the whole article. I'm lazy)


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I know a lot of Corgi owners and my old boss use to raise them, they are prone to airborne allergies. She had her dogs on a grainfree diet, even went raw, but that didn't help, had them tested and they were allergic to every grass known to man, (and she lived on a horse farm) she tried the heska (I think it's called ) shots, but right now all thats working is the prednisone,(she knows it's bad). Her dogs were miserable itching all the time, it was really awful.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> I know a lot of Corgi owners and my old boss use to raise them, they are prone to airborne allergies. She had her dogs on a grainfree diet, even went raw, but that didn't help, had them tested and they were allergic to every grass known to man, (and she lived on a horse farm) she tried the heska (I think it's called ) shots, but right now all thats working is the prednisone,(she knows it's bad). Her dogs were miserable itching all the time, it was really awful.


 hmmm. I didn't notice it nearly as much in Utah as I have since we moved to Vegas. I definately wouldn't say he's miserable... Or even close to it. He mostly tries to chew his side or backend when he itches. Maybe a couple times a day. Not constantly by any means. He's being bathed much less than before I moved because he's not in daycare and spends more time indoors, maybe I should up his baths again? I was dooing it weekly (he's short and gets totally slimed by slobber at daycare) and now monthly.


----------



## Sir (Feb 4, 2010)

Amino Acid Chelation is one of the best (at least for humans) zinc supplements.
Link for a book related to AAC

I have not read this book, however I would look for it at the library.


Oysters is the best food source according to the book I read, (148.7mg).


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

How is Shiloh doing with her itching?

Did the extra zinc help?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It has seemed to work. If we don't give her any for a day or two she seems to be itchier than if we do give her the zinc. BUT I think that a LOT of why she itches is behavioral. Like the way she let's us know she needs to go outside is lots of itching or if there is another dog out on the street, she will sit there and itch like crazy while the other dogs just bark at it. I dunno!!!!


----------

